# My sister's yorkie - any idea what this could be?



## Momma2Rocky (Feb 8, 2007)

My sister's yorkie Presley is at the vet right now, but she just had to drop him off while he waits to be squeezed in and seen by a vet (her normal vet is out of town, and the vet she was referred to for urgent care has no available appointments).

While she waits to hear back, I thought I'd post some pics to see if anyone has any idea what these could be? My sister first noticed one on his neck on Tuesday when she was bathing him, she thought it was some type of irritation from a bug bite or sting, so she gave him some children's Benadryl, and went to bed (he wasn't scratching it or acting like he even knew it was there). Upon further inspection, she found another spot last night, and then yet another this morning. He also has begun scratching the irritated spots badly, so bad he is balding himself in those places. He was also up from 5am - 7am vomiting. She took him straight to the vet this morning, but again, he's having to wait to have to be squeezed in. 

























If anyone has any ideas, let me know, she is worried sick! 

Thanks in advance.

Momma2Rocky


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you see this thread? It could be a bacterial infection, maybe staph.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/106375-ringworm.html


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i wouldnt know but i hope they find what it is n he gets better soon .


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh goodness! I hope she's alright and feels better soon!!


----------



## Momma2Rocky (Feb 8, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Did you see this thread? It could be a bacterial infection, maybe staph.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/106375-ringworm.html


Yes, thank you! I sent her the info for that thread too. One vet tech suggested it may be ringworm to her, while another said she didn't think thats it at all....

They already prepped my sister for the fact that they will most likely have to shave him (or parts of him) to do a skin scrape (??) who knows what his poor hair will look like when this is all over! 

Thanks again for the help!

Momma2Rocky


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know about ringworm, but does not look like staph, at least not how Alex's staph used to look like. If he was not itching, I would say it could be low platelets. But with the itching it's some kind of rash.


----------



## Momma2Rocky (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone! My sisters vet diagnosed it as an allergic reaction - now to find out, to what?


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

This looks like what my Kayla had.. Hers was caused by a topical flea treatment that caused a reaction and actually burned her.. She was allergic to it.. Does this ring a bell?
Jayne


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

keep in mind an allergic reaction doesn't necessairly mean something brand new! A reaction can happen by something of previous exposure .

When we got Quincy we put preventive> K-9 advantix as Naddie was already on that and we had absolutely no issues! After a few hours post-application he started to scratch a bit... next AM I saw where he had scratched himself 'raw'.. a small area but 'still' ...so I immediately washed it off. I contacted vet and next month we tried Revolution I think it was.. exact same problem. Went to Frontline and all has been fine!


Some thoughts to consider regarding allergens: softener sheets ( toss in dryer) .. could be towels that had been in dryer, bedding, etc. Any carpet 'fresheners, candles , new mulch (dye used to color) detergents, new bathing products?


----------



## Momma2Rocky (Feb 8, 2007)

Although the first spot was noticed on Tuesday, she did give him Comfortis on Wednesday (which she believes is what made him vomit). She had never used it before, and switched to it on her vets recommendation from K9 Advantix. 

He did stay the weekend through Tuesday afternoon with my parents while my sister had construction done at her apartment, so possibly picked up something out of the ordinary there, but he has been there countless times.

The vet gave him a shot which is supposed to provide relief for up to two weeks, along with a cream for the individual spots, and my sister is monitoring for new spots in hopes of determining if it is something in her apartment or something at my moms.

Thanks again for your advice!

Momma2Rocky


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

How is Presley doing? hope there is improvement!


----------



## Momma2Rocky (Feb 8, 2007)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> How is Presley doing? hope there is improvement!


Thanks so much for checking in! He's doing better, no new spots, and the old ones have scabbed over now, so hopefully it was just a one time thing!

Momma2Rocky


----------

